# hi all



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hi zack.... my name is Zach too..... and i shoot a PSE X-Force


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Hey Zach! My names Jake I shoot Pearson Z-34.

Jake


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello Zack, welcome. My name's Rory, and I shoot a Truth II, Hoyt Vulcan, and Hoyt Vectrix.


----------



## switchbow (Jan 10, 2007)

*Bow*

Hi Zack, my name is Doug and I shoot a Switchback XT Matthews. That PSE you have is a nice bow for the money! Keep shooten alot Zack and always have fun!!!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Im Ben, and Ill shoot anything that comes my way. I never seem to be able to let go of my UltraElite though . . .


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey Zack, Duane here, I shoot what ever I get my sights trained on. :shade: (legal of coarse)


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm Kegan. I shoot some of the selfbows I've made.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

hey im Kyle and i shoot A hoyt 38 ultra for competition and a hoyt seven 37 for hunting


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

hello my name is Shawn and I shoot a bowtech diamond Justice.


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

*Hello Zach*

I shot a high country 4 runner till it broke...... i am seeing a diamond in the near future for me.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

s4 scepter!!!!:shade:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

hey zach i am hunter i shoot a captian for 3-d and a admiral for hunting


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Zack. I shoot a Mathews Ignition.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

hi my name is caleb and i shoot an alpine silverodo eclipse and an alpine ventura


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

alright this is begining to sound like an AA meeting lol.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello!
My name is Keenan and I shoot an 82nd Airborne. (the fast one :shade


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Robinhooder3 said:


> alright this is begining to sound like an AA meeting lol.


nice. ya i does lol


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm Lucan and I shoot a Bowtech 82nd Airborne!!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome! I'm Wes and we just sold my Diamond RaptureLite and I'm probably getting a Mathews Drenalin


----------

